# WHO DO I SELL HONEY TO?



## Della (Aug 26, 2004)

i

[This message has been edited by Della (edited October 12, 2004).]


----------



## MountainCamp (Apr 12, 2002)

There are numerous was to sell bottled honey: Fairs, Farm Markets, Craft Shops, Local Markets, Camp grounds, etc.

Word of mouth is a great way to sell honey.

I sell 1,500 - 2,000 lbs. every year from the above methods. I sell out of honey every year.

When you say bulk honey do you mean 5# or 60# pails or are you talking 55 gal. drums?

Many beekeepers can sell far more than they produce. Other beekeepers many look to buy bulk honey from you.

Home brewing shops are a good outlet for bulk pails. People looking to make meads or honey ciders can be good re-peat customers.


----------



## BeeMiner (Aug 8, 2003)

MountainCamp,

I hadn't thought of campgrounds. Thanks for the great idea!

Mark J.


----------



## Della (Aug 26, 2004)

THANKS MOUNTAIN CAMP FOR THE IDEAS. 55 GALLON DRUMS IS WHAT WE WERE THINKING OF I GUESS. I DIDN'T KNOW THERE WAS SUCH A DEMAND FOR HONEY OUT THERE.


----------



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

You get the most money selling it directly to the consumer, but you have to work more at it. Of course if you can get a loyal clientèle then you can sell it more easily.

You get a lot less selling it wholesale.

I sold most of mine wholesale this year. But then I didn't get much because of pesticide kills during the flow.


----------



## Beemaninsa (Jun 9, 2004)

I sell honey by the barrel to bakerys.


----------



## Della (Aug 26, 2004)

MICHEAL BUSH-- PESTICIDE KILLS??? DO YOU MEAN THAT PESTICIDE KILLED YOUR BEES OR SOMEHOW CONTAMINATED THE HONEY?


----------



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

My bees got sprayed somwhere. My guess is on the blooms during the flow because some hives were hit hard and others were not.

They got hit twice.


----------



## nursebee (Sep 29, 2003)

Della, How large are you and how much honey do you have? If you are small you do not need to do much to sell your honey between now and spring harvest.

If you are large, the honey magazines list large buyers that buy in drums. The price is lower than if you bottle yourself.

If you can't sell your honey, let me know what you have and your management practices, I do not have enough!!!


----------



## Della (Aug 26, 2004)

Thanks everyone for your helpful advice. This is a great site!


----------



## FoxNReilly (Sep 28, 2004)

hey beemaninsa...do u sell to the general public? i have been looking around in SA for locally grown honey to try and relieve some of my allergies. if u sell or know anyone that does can u please let me know, im very interested in getting some local honey.


----------

